# Hallooween USA



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought some liquid latex about a week ago and I opened it up today to test a bit on me for allergies...well lo and behold its all dried up.Its a nice big flesh colored booger! Its from Lot number 54001,so be warned.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah, happened to me too some years back, old stock.
Some get stuck with the old merchandise and they put it back out on the shelves next season not knowing you can't do that...though it probably froze during storage...?


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Well it looks like all their stuff is all the old stuff from past years. It cost me 3.00 bucks for crap plus my diesel fuel to get to that crappy store. I guess I will never buy from them again.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think Bodybagging is putting up latex in small amounts now. I got a gallon awhile back and I think he was going to do quarts and pints. Check his site.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a bottle of coagulated latex too. Sigh lol:devil:


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> I think Bodybagging is putting up latex in small amounts now. I got a gallon awhile back and I think he was going to do quarts and pints. Check his site.


I will have to look him up...but how long should the shelf life be for this stuff?


----------

